# login in console impossibile

## HexDEF6

Da un paio di giorni ho questo problema, non riesco a loggarmi da un terminale, ne da root ne da utente...

quando provo a loggarmi, inserisco lo username, e poi dopo aver premuto invio mi viene chiesta la password, ma il cursore lampeggia in maniera strana (e' molto piu' veloce del normale) e anche con la password corretta non mi lascia entrare...

nei log mi trovo questo:

```

Jul 27 17:37:52 [login(pam_unix)] authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=tty2 ruser= rhost=  user=root

Jul 27 17:37:55 [login] FAILED LOGIN (1) on `tty2' FOR `root', Authentication failure

```

stessa sega se voglio loggarmi da utente:

```

Jul 27 17:44:16 [login(pam_unix)] authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=tty3 ruser= rhost=  user=hexdef6

Jul 27 17:44:18 [login] FAILED LOGIN (1) on `tty3' FOR `hexdef6', Authentication failure

```

se invece mi loggo via gdm nessun problema, anche se lancio un login da xterm, riesco a loggnarmi traquillamente (ovviamente solo da utente, visto che pts/0 non e' in /etc/securetty) anche via ssh mi loggo tranquillamente....

ho provato a rimuovere sia pam sia shadow e reinstallarli, ma il risultato non cambia

altre idee?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ma shadow e pam-login non sono esclusivi?

O installi l'uno o metti l'altro...   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Io x esempio, da quando c'è shadow ho tolto pam-login.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ma shadow e pam-login non sono esclusivi?
> 
> O installi l'uno o metti l'altro...   

 

si da un po di tempo pam-login e' compreso in shadow.... ma non tutto pam (e infatti io ho shadow e pam... ma non pam-login)

----------

## comio

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

>  *fbcyborg wrote:*   Ma shadow e pam-login non sono esclusivi?
> 
> O installi l'uno o metti l'altro...    
> 
> si da un po di tempo pam-login e' compreso in shadow.... ma non tutto pam (e infatti io ho shadow e pam... ma non pam-login)

 

scusa la banalità: hai dato etc-update dopo l'aggiornamento di shadow e pam?

ciao

----------

## HexDEF6

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scusa la banalità: hai dato etc-update dopo l'aggiornamento di shadow e pam?
> 
> ciao

 

si...

----------

## Scen

Posta il contenuto di /etc/pam.d/system-auth; inoltre prova ad aggiungere la voce "debug" alla riga relativa a pam_unix per la sezione "password", in questo modo (esempio):

```

[...]

password   sufficient   pam_unix.so nullok md5 shadow use_authtok debug

[...]

```

Se non erro dovrebbe aggiungere più informazioni nei log.

----------

## HexDEF6

il contenuto di system-auth:

```

#%PAM-1.0

auth       required     pam_env.so

auth       sufficient   pam_unix.so likeauth nullok

auth       required     pam_deny.so

account    required     pam_unix.so

password   required     pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3

password   sufficient   pam_unix.so nullok md5 shadow use_authtok debug

password   required     pam_deny.so

session    required     pam_limits.so

session    required     pam_unix.so

```

il debug l'ho aggiunto adesso... ma nei log non cambia nulla...

----------

## randomaze

Prova a riemergere sys-apps/util-linux (ovvero il pacchetto che contiene agetty)

----------

## HexDEF6

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Prova a riemergere sys-apps/util-linux (ovvero il pacchetto che contiene agetty)

 

ok... provo...

ma ho gia provato un emerge -e system, e non e' cambiato nulla....

----------

## HexDEF6

ritornando al kernel 2.6.16 gentoo, il sistema ha ripreso a funzionare normalmente....

quindi e' qualcosa nella configurazione del kernel 2.6.17...

appena ho un po di tempo smanetto e cerco di capire cosa e' precisamente...

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> ritornando al kernel 2.6.16 gentoo, il sistema ha ripreso a funzionare normalmente....
> 
> quindi e' qualcosa nella configurazione del kernel 2.6.17...
> 
> appena ho un po di tempo smanetto e cerco di capire cosa e' precisamente...

 

Come hai fatto il cambio di configurazione? con make oldconfig oppure...?

Un diff tra i due .config dovrebbe poter aiutare...

----------

## HexDEF6

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come hai fatto il cambio di configurazione? con make oldconfig oppure...?
> 
> Un diff tra i due .config dovrebbe poter aiutare...

 

si ho fatto un oldconfig... (si so pure che non e' una cosa buona e giusta   :Laughing:  ma non mi ha mai dato problemi, visto che di solito dopo ci do un'occhiata veloce... deve essermi sfuggito qualcosa)

domani faccio qualche prova (adesso devo scappare!)

----------

## lavish

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> si ho fatto un oldconfig... (si so pure che non e' una cosa buona e giusta  [...]

 

e perchè mai?   :Confused: 

----------

## HexDEF6

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e perchè mai?  

 

perche' usare il vecchio file di configurazione non e' consigliato dalla guida all'upgrade del kernel della gentoo... e infatti alcune volte puo' mandare qualcosa al becco (vedi passaggio tra 2.6.15 e 2.6.16 del NAT e altre cose riguardanti la rete in cui si necessitava un bel make menuconfig e si dovevano abilitare le Xtables per iptables)

Ciao

----------

## lavish

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> e perchè mai?   
> 
> perche' usare il vecchio file di configurazione non e' consigliato dalla guida all'upgrade del kernel della gentoo... e infatti alcune volte puo' mandare qualcosa al becco

 

Certo su questo concordo. Ma prima di fare un "fine tuning" quando si aggiorna il kernel è sempre bene farlo  :Smile:  (intendevo questo  :Wink:  )

Ciao!

----------

## HexDEF6

ho fatto alcuni test:

con i kernel 2.6.17 gentoo e vanilla (ho provato un po di versioni) il login non funziona

con i 2.6.16 e 2.6.18rc il tutto funziona perfettamente....

aspettero' con ansia l'uscita di un 2.6.18 gentoo!

----------

## fbcyborg

Anche io ho dovuto sudare un po' nel passaggio da 2.6.16 a 2.6.17. In effetti quando ho fatto un make oldconfig ho comunque dovuto ricontrollare molte cose. In linea di massima molte cose funzionavano male col nuovo kernel, e addirittura mi sono trovato dei moduli statici che non mi servivano, causando vari conflitti. Risolti questi problemini tutto ora è a posto con il kernel 2.6.17.

----------

